# blizzard 7600lt not working need help



## phil100 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello, I have a blizzard 7600lt. I bought it used and the fellow I bought it from installed it on my vehicle 11/13. We both had the same vehicle so he just switched every thing over. I used it all last year with no problems. I even plowed during the blizzard we had here in CT. I stored it away in 3/14 and went to hook it up for the first time a couple days ago, and the First thing i noticed was that I was not getting power to the power controller (handheld joystick) inside the vehicle. I tried using the toggle switches to mount it but no go. I got nothing! completely dead. So, I checked the red wire coming from the ignition switch and everything is kosher there. I am getting 12v to module under the hood and to the fuses. I started following a black and orange wire from the module under the hood to the plow and noticed that it ends at the harness at the truck. So, I took the cover off the motor and noticed the black/orange wire was cut near the solenoids and missing from that point on. I don't know how this could have happened as there was nothing in the way that could have cut it. So the question is does this black/orange wire need to go somewhere? where does this black/orange wire go to if it doesn't go to the harness and could this be my problem? anyone? Please help! Thanks, Phil


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It goes to gnd


----------



## phil100 (Jan 14, 2015)

*goes to gnd*

Thanks for the reply! I cannot find the other end that got cut.Where would the other end of b/o wire have been attached to and Where would I reattach it to ? the light tower or frame? should I drill a hole and mount it nut and bolt style ? or does it need to go back to the plow harness?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That blk/og wire goes to the neg post of the motor. 
When you plug in the grill plug, the main grd supplies gnd to the motor and that wire, sending gnd back through the system to the Iso telling it that the plow is hooked up


----------



## phil100 (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselss;1928306 said:


> That blk/og wire goes to the neg post of the motor.
> When you plug in the grill plug, the main grd supplies gnd to the motor and that wire, sending gnd back through the system to the Iso telling it that the plow is hooked up


 aberración diez it go fronteras the motor? It Is connected to the ground on the motor. it is cut 7" back from there, just beyond the wire tie that sits on top of the solenoid. Where back to the truck from there


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What? Post a pic. Where is the wire "broken" anyway


----------



## phil100 (Jan 14, 2015)

*black orange wire from motor on a 7600lt*

see how the wire is cut? it is attached to the motor already. I never touched it. So where does it go from the motor ? See pics


----------



## phil100 (Jan 14, 2015)

I bought this setup used, I'm wondering if this wire/motor came off a different model. could that be?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And that cut wire goes into the harness?


----------



## phil100 (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselss;1928596 said:


> And that cut wire goes into the harness?


No, that was the issue. There was no place on the harness for the wire. I think that wire was from a different model and/or different harness amd the former owner had replaced it. So, anyways, I Found the problem. The red wire at the ignition was loose.reconnected it and now it works and even with the black/orange wire cut. so, I think that the b/o wire was like that all along. I assumed that was the problem as that was the first thing I saw when I took the cover off and started reading blogs about that wire getting crimped in the light tower. My feeling is that this motor was replaced from a wing model and that wire was for the wings? somebody said that I had dual solenoids on a straight blade so that is how I came to the conclusion that this motor came from another unit. I Don't really know, but, I am so glad it is working. I procrastinated to long. Damn 7 degrees outside. Should have started this in November! Thanks for somewhat help!


----------

